# Cuyahoga River pike?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Going to try for some pike this Saturday from walking the shore, where should I try in the Akron area?


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Cascade Valley on Cuyahoga St. I will be there Saturday morning about 8am.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I plan on being there abou the same time myself. Should I go in at cascade or the chuckery area?


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I always park by the baseball fields.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Cool, if I see someone fishing there I'll try to see if it's you from the forums


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

The water level is going to be really low unless it rains.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I really don't believe the water level will have any bearing on catching pike, just have to try harder.


----------



## Jyoerger (Jun 5, 2012)

I've found that the pike fishing in the river are much better in low water conditions. The fish are more concentrated.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kobra03 (Jun 28, 2012)

Was there last night with no luck just one 8 in bass. Where do you guys fish at down there. I started at the bridge and worked my way down river.


----------



## stein449 (Apr 22, 2010)

I did a 24 inch pike by the sub COD on 6/27/2012 8:00 PM


----------



## kobra03 (Jun 28, 2012)

I hate to sound stupid but where is sub cod


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Too hot for pike right now unless using creek chubs and getting there early or late.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I'll have to see if the wife will let me out tomorrow morning. I need to hit Cascade Valley.


----------



## Jyoerger (Jun 5, 2012)

It is for sure not too hot for them. If you have a kayak or canoe you should float from the put-in in Kent all the way down to Munroe Falls. They are crazy in that area. I've had a lot of luck there in past years. My advice is using a Rebel Craw or if you don't have that maybe a big spinner like a size 5. Fish the bends and fish near logs in the water.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Jyoerger said:


> It is for sure not too hot for them. If you have a kayak or canoe you should float from the put-in in Kent all the way down to Munroe Falls. They are crazy in that area. I've had a lot of luck there in past years. My advice is using a Rebel Craw or if you don't have that maybe a big spinner like a size 5. Fish the bends and fish near logs in the water.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have a kayak and I normally start on Ravenna Rd. I hit a 32.5 and a 25 inch Pike on Booyah Pond Magic Spinners in the area just before you get to downtown Kent.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

rklagstad said:


> I have a kayak and I normally start on Ravenna Rd. I hit a 32.5 and a 25 inch Pike on Booyah Pond Magic Spinners in the area just before you get to downtown Kent.


I love that area! and i use the same thing lol PB is a 30"


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=203777

Check that out. Those are my 32.5 and 25 inchers. Before these two my personal best was about 5 inches lol.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there a place to leave your vehicle on ravenna rd if you drop the yak there?
Was down in the kent area yesterday and there wasent enough water to float a toy boat.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I always have my wife drop me off and then pick me up at Waterworks.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I never said anything about the water level effecting the pike, I was just letting you know. I was there about two weeks ago and it was very low. We just got a little rain today so hopefully that will help.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm going to park by the baseball fields, but where do I get to he river? Walk behind the ballfield fence? Along cuyahoga st?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Either along the street, or there's a little path behind the ball fields.


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

too hot. actually, most fish are picky atm. well, smallmouth anyway. Ive still managed a few real good ones and few pike on leeches. Love those leeches. Smallies go crazy of live crayfish, but im sure you guys are well aware of that.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Me and my buddy and his son were there from 7 until 11 this morning, walked and waded from Cuyahoga St halfway to the Gorge, and my buddy's son caught one smallmouth, that was it for the day. I came up with nothing and neither did my buddy.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I got down there just before 11. I caught 4 and my son got 1. His first smallie ever.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Nothing big but it was still cool to catch a few.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be down there Sunday morning around 8:00am if it's not raining. I'll let you know how I did.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I was not trying for smallies, I really don't know what to use to catch them. Was trying for pike.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

John PD - for pike, try a creek chub. You can catch them pretty easy in the river in the small pools. Drift it under a bobber 2' down.

I made down to the river 7/1. Fished from the Main St. bridge up to the dam at the gorge. Was using nightcrawlers. Ended up running out of crawlers before I got to the dam. I haven't seen the river this low in a loooong time. All the fish were in the shaded pools. The bigger ones were under big rocks in midstream. Got a bunch of 6" smallies and creek chubs. Also got 1 10" and a 12" smallie. Had another 12" smallie jump and shake the hook. Had to put the bait right under the rocks to get a hit. 

Had another smallie on that might have been my new personal best for the river. It looked to be at least 16". I was standing on a hunk of concrete that angles out into a pool and encloses a rusted sewer pipe. I laid a crawler on the bottom where the water has undercut the concrete and this fish jumped on it! When I set the hook, the fish went crazy! It kept going out in the pool, then back under the concrete that I was standing on! After about 4 times of doing this, it sawed off my 6lb test and was gone. Got a good look at it since I was standing right above it. That fish had some serious shoulders on it!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Where do I get creek chubs at? I'm new to river fishing. Thanks


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Get the creek chubs in the river. The small shallow pools are full of them. Use a maggot or part of a worm and a small hook or pinman. Easy to get them to bite if they are in the pool. If no bites, move to the next pool. The chubs don't last long after you catch them, so handle them carefully and use them right away. I usually bring 2 poles to the river. One for chubs and one for pike. 

Set the hook about 2' down from the bobber and let it drift through a pool. Especially good if there is a logjam in the pool.


----------

